# LED lighting advice required



## livewire (1 Dec 2012)

Hey everyone, 

I am looking to purchase some LED lights for my Fluval Roma 200, dimensions 100 x 40 x 55 cm.

The tank is running pressurized Co2 and I am dosing ferts daily, I have been looking at the TMC LED's but would like to know if I would be better off with 4 GrowBeam 500 strips, or 2 GrowBeam 1000 Tiles?

I am thinking that the tiles will not cover the whole tank as the lighting will be mounted quite close to the water surface because I want to keep the lighting in the hood, I am willing to raise the hood slightly if the need be. The stock T8 tubes wont grow any carpeting plants and I would like to scape the tank and grow HC. 

Here is a picture of the tank as it is now (have a black background now), Jungle Scape but I would like to create something more tidy looking once I get the lighting sorted.


----------



## mvasingh (1 Dec 2012)

You can consider changing the light fittings to T5s. This will allow you to grow most plants.
Mike

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## anttthony (1 Dec 2012)

I have the same tank and the same problem
I fitted one aqua gro beam in the rear hood on the left hand side, only problem is the hoods two short to fit two side by side Its about an inch out, I've got about 6 months until the t8s need replacing then I am going to try and put another aqua gro in place of the t8 unit. 
Before I fitted it my carpet plants was (staurogyne repens) was just bare stems but has grown in nice since so the change definitely has made a big difference you can see in the pic how close it is



Hope this helps ant


----------



## livewire (2 Dec 2012)

mvasingh said:
			
		

> You can consider changing the light fittings to T5s. This will allow you to grow most plants.
> Mike
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk



Hi, I would prefer to go with LED's to be honest.


----------



## livewire (2 Dec 2012)

anttthony said:
			
		

> I have the same tank and the same problem
> I fitted one aqua gro beam in the rear hood on the left hand side, only problem is the hoods two short to fit two side by side Its about an inch out, I've got about 6 months until the t8s need replacing then I am going to try and put another aqua gro in place of the t8 unit.
> Before I fitted it my carpet plants was (staurogyne repens) was just bare stems but has grown in nice since so the change definitely has made a big difference you can see in the pic how close it is
> 
> ...



Hi, I did notice that the GroBeam bars are a little to long to have 2 in a row so I was planning on staggering them slightly so they would fit. 

Did your GroBeam bar clear the support brace that runs from the front to back of the tank in the middle? and how did you fix it to the hood?


----------



## anttthony (2 Dec 2012)

Yer it clears. the end led is close to it but I don't think it takes much light away. If you wanted to mount them in the middle in recon the center led would be obscured by it 
You do get mounting brackets with it I just drilled two small holes and screwed it to the hood, mines the black hood and the screws you get are black so you can't really notice them
Ant


----------

